# Turn it Up???



## cfd29 (Aug 16, 2008)

I've Searched the web but am unable to find any info on turning up the HP on our little tractors. My TC29D works out well for me 90% of the time. It's that 10% that I could use a little more. Yes, I know, shoulda bought more HP in the first place. That said, I didn't expect to be doing quite so much w/ my great little tractor when I first purchased it. 
The question is,,,, Can I turn up, boost,get more,HP out of the great little tractor that I already have???


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Simple answer is no...


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Paul is right about the simple answer.

The complicated answer starts with several questions. Like how mechanically inclined are you? Are you comfortable doing major engine work to your tractor by adding aftermarket turbos etc? How much extra power do you need? How much money and time do you want to spend (maybe) getting the extra hp? Would it be cheaper and safer to rent the larger equipment for specific jobs rather than risk blowing up your current tractor?

Lots of questions only you can answer.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the answers given are sage advice. It would not be practical on this particular tractor. I believe it has no turbo charger so "turning up the pump" would yield little if not reduce power and hurt fuel economy. The cost of adding a turbo charge, intercooler, and other mods would far exceed the cost benfit. 

In some cases where the engine already has a turbo and the piston oil cooling jets to cool the pistons you can safely turn up the power. 

I just did this on my Dodge Cummins engine but it is not cheap. Larger injectors run about $800, an ECM power module costs about $500, I had to go to a MUCH larger air filter, not to mention gauges to monitor egt, boost, and fuel pressure. NOT all diesels are built as stout as a Cummins or the Waterloo Deere engines. This took the hp from 245 to somewhere between 350 and 400 hp and the torque from 505 ft. lbs. to something in the 700 to 850 ft. lb. range. I also now have to be VERY careful when applying full power especially when towing as the engine can now over power the clutch and cause it to slip and burn up. 

Best bet is to make do with what you have or go up a few steps in power to a tractor with more power as has already been mentioned.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

A buddy of mine has a Dodge he turned up, he likes to pull at tractor pulls and he had to put a $10,000.00 clutch in his in order to keep it from slipping. Its a 10,000 lb dully 4x4 and its a beast. It will smolder the tires but it has cost him a small fortune to do it.


----------



## cfd29 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the replys. I thought The answers that you all gave would be what I got, and was correct. I Just thought there might be a simple answer. 
I'm going to have to put some thought into trading up... Thats the easy part... convincing the chief finanacial officer (my wife) that I need to is going to be the hard part.....
Thanks again


----------

